# Just a lil fun



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

its been a busy sumer/fall in the shop,,, so I took a little time, put the ole brain in neutral and just
had a little fun...nothing fancy..


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I like them.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m in


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like the 'digital camo' patterns, very cool!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

kp91 said:


> Looks like the 'digital camo' patterns, very cool!


bit too much for me. My eyes wont let me focus on them. Dont like to think of the work hours involved.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Random works for me. Whodathunkit, abstract, cubist cutting boards.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great Bill


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I like those - good mix of color, size, and shape. Well done, Bill!


When we set up our Etsy shop I didn't really know if we'd sell anything but I was hopeful. Early on we got an order for a random pattern cutting board from a woman in CA. It always seems odd to me to refer to 'random' as a pattern... oh, well.

I put it all together and shipped it. When she left her review she gave us 4 stars and said it would have been 5 stars but she "didn't like the pattern." Hello! It's a RANDOM pattern board - what's not to like?! It looked almost identical to the photo I used for the listing and the listing description clearly states that every board will be different and the photo is representative of what you'll receive. I digress, sorry! :grin:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David,

No matter how hard you try you can't please them all. Effort is hardly even recognized any more. Just do the best you can and move on -- saves what little bit of hair we have left and cuts down on the Rolaids bill.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice looking boards. That is a good way to get rid of scrap materials.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice. At first, I thought I was going to have to have my eyes checked again and so soon. My complements on the nice cutting boards!
David, you can't please everybody. Send the customer a pocket dictionary with the word "random" marked. Or you could tell the customer to turn it 90 degrees. I heard of an artist who sent a painting to a gallery. When he visited the gallery, they had hung his paint upside down!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@bryansong, @old55, @RainMan 2.0, @kp91, @DesertRatTom, @Knot working, @Shop guy

Gentlemen, once again, thank you all for the kind words and comments. to a large extent they make posting things like this quite
worth while.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

kp91 said:


> Looks like the 'digital camo' patterns, very cool!


digital camo...

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... a very interesting way to present them... thanks Doug


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> bit too much for me. My eyes wont let me focus on them. Dont like to think of the work hours involved.


can't make everyone happy. They are quite busy thats for sure. You are right about the hours involved. Even for just a couple.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

difalkner said:


> I like those - good mix of color, size, and shape. Well done, Bill!
> 
> 
> When we set up our Etsy shop I didn't really know if we'd sell anything but I was hopeful. Early on we got an order for a random pattern cutting board from a woman in CA. It always seems odd to me to refer to 'random' as a pattern... oh, well.
> ...


That is what keeps me away from putting out any real kind of effort to "sell" anything. There are some people, alot of people in fact that just don't get it. 
I've been looking into consignment work... let someone else deal with em... I know that with a 1 on 1, my mouth would get me into ALOT of trouble


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

MEBCWD said:


> Nice looking boards. That is a good way to get rid of scrap materials.



you're exactly right Mike... that's what there were made up of... 
I now keep some of those large plastic tubs and toss everything into them.. then sort it out once every couple months


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Knothead47 said:


> Very nice. At first, I thought I was going to have to have my eyes checked again and so soon. My complements on the nice cutting boards!
> David, you can't please everybody. Send the customer a pocket dictionary with the word "random" marked. Or you could tell the customer to turn it 90 degrees. I heard of an artist who sent a painting to a gallery. When he visited the gallery, they had hung his paint upside down!


Thank ya John... your eyes are fine. Just not everyone's cuppa tea. 
The wife has a pretty good following on facebook. Whenever she posts cutting boards, the traditional pattern boards are more popular, but the chaotic boards do have a following....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knothead47 said:


> Very nice. At first, I thought I was going to have to have my eyes checked again and so soon. My complements on the nice cutting boards!
> David, you can't please everybody. Send the customer a pocket dictionary with the word "random" marked. Or you could tell the customer to turn it 90 degrees. I heard of an artist who sent a painting to a gallery. When he visited the gallery, they had hung his paint upside down!


It reminds me of the art gallery where a couple were staring at a painting of three naked coal miners on a form, the centre one had a white penis. The gallery director noticed the puzzled look on the couple's faces and proceeded to give a complex explanation of the meaning of the painting. When he left a rough looking man went up to the couple and told them to forget what they had been told, he was the artist and when he painted it the centre man had been home for lunch!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bill, I wish you would tell me where you got all your patience from, I'm envious. Excellent job.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

harrysin said:


> Bill, I wish you would tell me where you got all your patience from, I'm envious. Excellent job.


Thank you Harry....

If waiting on the glue to dry qualifies as patience,,, I've got the patience of Job...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Another great piece,Bill, You sure do exquisite work.
As far as Random patterns, they usually just come together by them selves, and just end up what it is. About the only thing you can do is tweak them a little bit so you don't get a whole bunch of dark or light pieces together. There is a lot of thought that goes into them so as not to end up with a junky looking piece overall. 

I sure like your work,Bill.
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Herb Stoops

very kind Herb!! thank you!!!

Yep, I agree, sometimes random patterns just come together..sometimes it works exceptionally well, other times, perhaps not so much. One man's trash is another's treasure as they say..

This little batch was made up of 4 boards, 1 lazy susan and a couple dozen coasters. No real rhyme nor reason to em,,just threw them together intentionally. Its much harder to make a mistake like that  All but one cutting board is spoken for now...I could make up another batch and they might sit around for 6 months..ya just never know.

btw: the coasters are extremely popular, cheap, small and make for great stocking stuffers. I make em up to around 4" diameter or just round over the corners, then add 1/8" thick cork bottoms..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done. Just tell the customer you used chaos theory to design the board. &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> That is what keeps me away from putting out any real kind of effort to "sell" anything. There are some people, alot of people in fact that just don't get it.


Yeah, but I won't let that one person rain on my parade. We've gotten 31 reviews out of almost 80 sales on Etsy and the average, from what I've been told, is about 1 in 5 to 1 in 10 who leave a review so we're on the high side of those who leave reviews. Of the 31 reviews hers is the only review that isn't 5 stars. So I prefer to focus on the 30 reviews that are 5 stars and the nearly 50 other folks who have been very pleased but didn't leave reviews. Many of those sent a message as to how pleased they were with their purchase so I'm thinking if they left a review it would also be 5 stars.

And I did reply to her pointing out that it is a 'random' pattern board and asked her specifically what she didn't like about it. She never replied. She did say it was well made, though.

David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@difalkner

David... this last post makes three things extraordinary clear. 

First, is you have a great attitude and the necessary patience to deal with the public.
and two, you have the skills and craftsmanship to succeed. 
and Third, I'm only 1 of those two.. 

I follow your Etsy site and read all of the reviews. A great product at fair price's.
And a fine bunch of folks minding the store. 
The reviews rightfully reflect that.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------

